# What run group are you in?



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:dunno: I am in D, hopefully moving up to C after this weekend...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

What if we only have A, B and C?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *What if we only have A, B and C? *


then don't vote for D :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> then don't vote for D :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> *


Grrr....

I've had one school (in spite of trying to sign up for others) and am in the C group. However, the way this poll is set up, that would imply that I graduated out of the most novice class when I have not.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Grrr....
> 
> I've had one school (in spite of trying to sign up for others) and am in the C group. However, the way this poll is set up, that would imply that I graduated out of the most novice class when I have not. *


Where's the "I'm not in a run group" option? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hmm, I didn't know that other CCA chapters use only 3 classes to rank skill level. I guess just vote and post a comment to clarify...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Where's the "I'm not in a run group" option? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> *


:flipoff: Get in one!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I've never been to a CCA school, we have always used colors.

But, I think 'B' I dunno if I would want to go in 'A' Those guys are are usually on R-comps, even more so than a 'B' would be. I can't keep up with M3s on Hoosiers  

I should be going to my first BMWCCA school in two weeks, so I'll find out.

btw, for you CCA sticker and badge freaks, I should be putting one on this weekend :angel:


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> But, I think 'B' I dunno if I would want to go in 'A' Those guys are are usually on R-comps, even more so than a 'B' would be. I can't keep up with M3s on Hoosiers  *


A BMWCCA driving school should class drivers according to skill level, experience, and consistency. Outright speed or lap times should have NOTHING to do with the run group a car is palced into. If I ever go to a school that puts someone with only a couple track days in an advanced run group just because he/she is driving an E46 M3 w/ R coumpounds, I'm going home.

Sadly, some of the fly-by-night "track day" schools class drivers with the car's speed potential in mind. Stay away from these schools until you have enough experience to avoid the idiot in front of you as he drops 2 wheels then over corrects and oversteers back across the track.

Ed


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

teamdfl said:


> *
> 
> A BMWCCA driving school should class drivers according to skill level, experience, and consistency. Outright speed or lap times should have NOTHING to do with the run group a car is palced into. If I ever go to a school that puts someone with only a couple track days in an advanced run group just because he/she is driving an E46 M3 w/ R coumpounds, I'm going home.
> 
> ...


I know that, it just more likely that skilled drivers are in faster cars with better tires...

Just because it is based on skill doesn't meant that I would enjoy a wide speed differential...

I think you may have misinterpreted what I was trying to say. I don't enjoy a wide speed differential. I would be unpleasant for me to have a bunch of faster cars stacked up behind me irregardless of skill, and unpleasant for them to have to wait for me. I would prefer matching of skill and speed when possible.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm in Class ES.:dunno:

Maybe the Boston Chapter classifies dirrently? Here's how we classify cars...


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *seems strange that there are over 64 views, and 11 posts, but only 4 votes:dunno: :dunno: *


Maybe others are in the same boat as me... with no correct choices?:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *
> 
> Maybe others are in the same boat as me... with no correct choices?:dunno: *


or like me


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

LarryN said:


> *
> 
> Maybe others are in the same boat as me... with no correct choices?:dunno: *


I haven't voted yet per my post above. I guess I could vote "D".


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Red. From your descriptions it sounds like D to me.

Based on some positive remarks from the instructors at my last school, I expect to move up to Yellow (C?) next time around.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *seems strange that there are over 64 views, and 11 posts, but only 4 votes:dunno: :dunno: *


I was wondering the same thing. If nothing else, we now know that depending on organization or CCA chapter, things are not done in a similar fashion. I'm kinda surprised that for the CCA schools that there is not a standardized classing system sent down from the main office. :dunno:

BTW, I am going here this weekend: Carolina Motorsports Park


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> or like me *


You're just chicken to use your car as intended.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> You're just chicken to use your car as intended. *


I use my cupholders all the time :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> You're just chicken to use your car as intended. *


Or too busy chasing Bono around... :lmao:


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

A


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I stopped lapping with the club, too many cars too little seat time. I lap with a private school, 10 cars to a run group...more seat time than you can use. I'm in the advanced group


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I've never been to a CCA school, we have always used colors.
> 
> But, I think 'B' I dunno if I would want to go in 'A' Those guys are are usually on R-comps, even more so than a 'B' would be. I can't keep up with M3s on Hoosiers
> 
> ...


LSR PCA speak....
Green = D
Blue = C
Yellow = B
White = A

Some other clubs at TWS use a slightly different system and change the colors. A, B, C, D system works better IMO.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

"A" group as of my last school at Buttonwillow. :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *"A" group as of my last school at Buttonwillow. :bigpimp: *


I thought you and Stuka were 'DFL' - D For Life


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> I thought you and Stuka were 'DFL' - D For Life  *


Shhht, that's an inside secret!  Stuka got that classification from Carl McGinn, BTW! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

According to SCCA my car belongs in DS, but if you are refering to me then :dunno: , probably novice


----------

